# looking for a golden..wyoming



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I just checked with Golden Moments Rescue of Wyoming, and there is only 1 dog available -- a 12-year-old male. Have you been in contact with this group to let them know of your interest? http://memoriesgoldens.tripod.com/id19.htm

Maybe a local breeder has an older dog up for adoption, too. I'm sure you'll get some good suggestions from others on this forum.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Julie, check with Golden Retriever Rescue of the Rockies. We have adopters in Wyoming who might be able to do a home check for GRRR. The website is www.goldenrescue.com and you should fill out an online application. We've got quite a few dogs at the moment (actually, all the time:-( ), but check back often if you don't see a pup that interests you.


----------



## wyogirl (Oct 9, 2008)

*looking for a golden...wyoming*

yes i am in contact with the wyoming and colorado rescues....still waiting for a home visit from anybody..,.i'm very frustrated..all these dogs needing a home and i have one.....and no action....arrrggghhhh!


----------



## wyogirl (Oct 9, 2008)

thanks...that's why i'm here..the rescues aren't responding except cynthia in casper..i appreciate all the help.


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

We adopted a golden from Golden Retriever Freedom in Denver several years ago. It took them a month to get back to us after our application but they were in constant communication with us after we were approved until we had our golden.

http://www.goldenretrieverfreedom.com

Best of luck


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

On Petfinder I found these that aren't to far away from you.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11450153
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12085620
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12085571


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

This is the link that Rob posted in his message about the birthday coffee he got. They are a small coffee roasting company up your way that are heavily involved in Golden Rescue. http://www.golddogcoffee.com/index.php


----------



## utcarsons (Jul 14, 2008)

I foster for the rescue in Salt Lake if that is closer..

www.slcgoldenrescue.org

We have lots of cuties! Some arent on the website either...

Jodie


----------



## wyogirl (Oct 9, 2008)

*looking for a golden....wyoming*

things are finally...maybe..moving in wyoming...the grrr folks out of colorado were headed to an auction where three grs were to be offered up...can you imagine?? anyway, they are thinking they'll get to my sister soon! thanks to everyone for good wishes and yes, let's always check rescues first!


----------



## wyogirl (Oct 9, 2008)

things, sadly, are not moving...and julie is still without her golden....hard to believe...keep her in mind, PLEASE!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

No good news to report?


----------



## wyogirl (Oct 9, 2008)

not yet..she does have a home visit tonight and grrr has about five more dogs listed this weekend so maybe...hope hope hope......

thanks for asking!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Keeping my fingers crossed. How crazy a situation..... with so many beautful goldens needing homes desparately. My dream would be for golden rescues to interconnect and be more like ESRA ( springer rescue) that is a nationwide community..... every springer nationwide is listed on the ESRA site and so you really have access to every dog in the country....... for adoptions, for getting special needs dogs the help they need, etc. They also have a senior-to-senior program where senior dogs are matched with seniors at no charge. Wouldn't it be great for goldens to have that ability too ?????? ( http://springerrescue.org/)


----------



## wyogirl (Oct 9, 2008)

this is getting so frustrating....and maybe it wouldn't be so hard IF GRRR were better at communicating. i think people are willing to wait and to understand IF they are getting some contact....nothing from these folks...so slow and no reassurance....you are right about the nat'l listing..anything is better than knowing that good homes exist and are empty and waiting for theirgolden friend...that seems unconscienable..

so, looking fo a gr in wyoming is still looking, sadly


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi! While I'm not making excuses for the lack of communication, every single person at GRRR is solely a volunteer, and the vast majority have full time jobs. GRRR gets loads of applications, many of which would not be suitable homes for a golden or any other dog. So, patience please, even though I know the frustration of good home/willing owner/dogs needing help. If your sister doesn't hear something in the next few days, have her send in another on-line application and put that this is the second one and could someone please flag this from the pile! Just to put this in perspective, we adopted out over 350 dogs last year and are on track for that same number this year.....all through volunteers.


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

wyogirl,
Did you get the PM I sent you about the Golden that was being given away in the panhandle of Nebr? About a 4 hour drive from Laramie.


----------



## wyogirl (Oct 9, 2008)

thanks for the encouragement about grrr...my sister did learn today that she qualifies and they will be in touch when they find the right match so that's exciting...and they have ten new adds to their website just today so hopefully, she is moving thru the system to a golden friend soon!!! 

i guess i am spoiled by the wyoming basset hound rescue...they literally JUMP on any inquiry and homes get checked, etc within a week or two of application and interest...and, yes they are working volunteers with families as well.....so, anyone looking for a basset hound should check wbr for a speedy and safe placement....

the good news is that for my sister the next step will be the actual dog and they will be as happy as this lucky dog to have finally completed their family...thanks for the info and hope....a great and loving home awaits this pup..guaranteed....

i'll also check on the neb dog....appreciate everyone!!!


----------



## wyogirl (Oct 9, 2008)

a touching tale......it's amazing how caring dog people really can make things happen...today wyo basset rescue is helping a basset that golden rescue of the rockies picked up with one of their gr rescues....and now a grrr in cheyenne has a britanny spaniel that needs a ride to a new home where the basset is going....! so three dogs are being helped inadvertently....it's a great story about love and compassion...thanks grrr for caring about bassets and spaniels, too!!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Glad to see everyone pulling together. After all, it's all about helping the dogs. They don't differentiate one breed from another, so why should we if they need help?


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

wyogirl, glad to hear your sister was approved and will be getting a dog soon. Also, the story about cooperation happens A LOT with GRRR. If you look at the website, you'll see some Aussies that were pulled from shelters by GRRR folks, who just couldn't stand to leave them there. BTW, at our Halloween party, I met the male dog from the farm auction, and oh my word, he is absolutely a gorgeous mahogany color. There was a ton of interest in him by adopters at the party, so he's probably gone, but he was such a love bug, but also terrified. There are some cuties on the website and some not even on yet, so I'm sure your sister will find her doggie soon.


----------



## wyogirl (Oct 9, 2008)

yes, i did see the aussies and the gorgeous grs from the farm...good work grrr!!
there's a lesson in patience here and all good things are worth the wait...we do look at the website and wonder which one will it be! it's exciting now rather than frustrating...thanks for all your good work for the dogs we all love!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

*looking for a golden....wyoming*

Wyogirl, I'm glad patience prevailed Here's a photo of why everyone in rescue works so darned hard.....to see a whole bunch of lovely gold dogs having a wonderful time with their fellow rescues, and the happy new owners loving the sight!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Now that's something to smile about!


----------



## wyogirl (Oct 9, 2008)

dear finn's fan...the golden photo is just fabulous!!! they look equally beautiful wet or dry...ha!! the party quote and the smile from jackson's mom reminded me of my nephew telling my sister (when his girlfriend dropped by with her gr the other day).."mom, don't golden retrievers just make you soooo happy?!!!..." that they do!!!


----------



## wyogirl (Oct 9, 2008)

GREAT NEWS!! Rylee, a 4 year old female from Montana, has made her way across two states and is now happily at home with my sister in Laramie, Wyoming, Many thanks to Montana's Precious Gold Rescue. They were professional, expedient, caring, and so helpful in this adoption. It was, indeed, a very happy Thanksgiving for this pup and her new family. Life is Good!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

That's so cool !!! I'm very happy for your sister and her rescue. YAY!!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

YAY !!!!!! What a great Thanksgiving story. Now, pictures please ...... PLEASE !!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is great news. I bet it was a great Thansgiving there. I think we need to see some pictures of this pretty girl.


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

yay, great news.. Now we need pics!


----------

